# Happy Birthday Quincy! 4/27



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday and enjoy your belly rubs. I also hope your mom catches some updated photos!

Amanda, Dora, & Dasher!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, my main man, Quincy! Have a great birthday, big boy, and Amanda is right, we need some new pictures!!!!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUINCY !!!
We are sending lots of birthday hugs and belly rubs.*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, QUINCY!*

You are my special eyebrow man! :hug: :kiss: Have a great day!!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Q-man. Have a very special day.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Quincy!arty:

Leeann, that's a very cute animated greeting.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

:juggle:arty:Happy Birthday, Quincy!arty::juggle:​


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Quincy!!! arty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday dear Quincy,
Happy birthday to you!!!

Belly rubs from me and wet lickies from Tori!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday dear sweet Quincy!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Birthday blessings, little sweetie-pie! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, happy birthday Quincy. Hope mommy made it the best day. Hugs and kisses from Milo and me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes----it is Quincy's birthday today! He is 2. It has been a fabulous 2 years too! 

Thank you all for the nice birthday wishes for him! I'll try to get a couple pictures....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUINCY!!mY FAVORITE EYEBROW MAN:eyebrows:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY QUINCY THE COVERBOY!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Quincy!! I hope you get lots of extra hugs and maybe a toy or two.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Quince-Man!*


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry I'm late for the party!



















Quincy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope Quincy had fun today!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, QUINCY....YOU BEAUTIFUL BOY!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Busy day,I'm sorry-but thank you for the birthday greetings!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Quincy! Hope you enjoyed your day!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures of Quincy sporting his new "do"----and him hiding his muzzle stains!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie Quincy looks great, I think I will bring my boys to you for their next cut.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

HAPPYYYY BirthDAY, QUINCY!!!! Have a PAWTY!!!  hehe.

XOXO, 
Kara and Guccigirl


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

*Happy Belated Birthday, Quincy!!!*

You look very handsome!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, he looks great! Love the cut, you did a great job, but please don't allow Leeann to get her Monte cut, I love his coat.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I would never cut another hav! I wish I hadn't cut my own! YIKES!:bolt:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I still think he looks awfully handsome and I bet he will feel cooler this summer!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think he looks great too! He's so handsome, it'd be hard to do something to mess him up TOO much.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Happy birthday, Quincy boy!!!!!*

Oh Julie, Quincy looks amazing!! Love the new pics of our favorite boy.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie, Quincy looks FANTASTIC. I am so impressed! You did a really really good job - I can't believe it was your first time! I love how his eyebrows just shade his eyes - he is a handsome dude!

WOW! 

I love that first shot of him with those furry paws blocking his muzzle!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I love his cut. The eyebrows are just too cute. You did a great job. "Happy Birthday, Quincy"


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are very kind...however I'm not showing you his closeup!ound:

I messed up his top knot trying to do a sierria style on his limp hairound: It hides well in pictures(thank you Lord)


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Quincy..Hope you get LOTS of Birthday surprises!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Diane--that is hilarious!!! I love basset hounds too!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Bday Quincy! Great day for a bday!

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie-Great job.....can I make an appointment with you for Oliver and Comet!


----------

